# Info on catching kittens...



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I am gonna put some traps out for some stray kittens/ cats living in the brush out side our house! I live in North texas and another member, Brynn, might be able to help;If any members live in dfw and have any info to help me rehome and/or gentle these babies, please pm me. thanks


----------

